# Mac & Roland GX24?



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello to all. I'm a Mac user and wanting to buy a Roland GX24. I've talked to salespeople at Costal and Imprintables. Both would like to sell me a machine, but, neither can tell me with any certainty if it is Mac ready or what may be needed to make it Mac ready.
My questions are:
Does anyone use a Mac? ( I have a MacBook using OS 10.4.11 )
Use a Mac with a Roland GX 24?
What if anything is needed to do so?
Thanks in advance,
Macman


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

The software that comes with any roland cutter is cut studio. Cut studio has a plug-in for Adobe Illustrator. So, if Im thinking correctly, you would need to buy Illustrator to be able to cut with your mac. I have a mac and a roland, but I don't have $600 for Illustrator.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have Adobe Photoshop elements 6... guess it has to be Illustrator?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

macman said:


> Hello to all. I'm a Mac user and wanting to buy a Roland GX24. I've talked to salespeople at Costal and Imprintables. Both would like to sell me a machine, but, neither can tell me with any certainty if it is Mac ready or what may be needed to make it Mac ready.
> My questions are:
> Does anyone use a Mac? ( I have a MacBook using OS 10.4.11 )
> Use a Mac with a Roland GX 24?
> ...



I'm shocked that neither of these companies could speak to connecting a Roland cutter to a Mac. This is no brainer and nothing difficult!  It's a simple USB connection and cutter software (or plug-in) to use your Mac with a cutter. 

Yes, you would need to use Adobe Illustrator to run the Roland CutStudio plug-in for that software. 

To my knowledge, CutStudio supports Adobe Illustrator (Mac) versions 9, 10, CS & CS2. I would suggest you contact Roland prior to purchase to ask if Illustrator CS3 or CS4 are supported, _if_ you are planning on buying either of the latter versions.

Post back if you need more help or direction!


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Ms. Blue'
You mean I should be able to use the older versions and not necessarily the latest version with a new Roland?




AdriaticBlue said:


> Yes, you would need to use Adobe Illustrator to run the Roland CutStudio plug-in for that software.
> 
> To my knowledge, CutStudio supports Adobe Illustrator (Mac) versions 9, 10, CS & CS2. I would suggest you contact Roland prior to purchase to ask if Illustrator CS3 or CS4 are supported, _if_ you are planning on buying either of the latter versions.
> 
> Post back if you need more help or direction!


----------



## meibersm (Dec 19, 2006)

Go to www.rolanddga.com and click on cutters, click on GX-24, click on support and you will most likely find your information there. They also hava a forum where you can ask the question. I'm not a mac user so if you find it there let me know.

Thanks


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

you can cut directly with the plug in for illustrator but in cs3 you have to boot illustrator in a special way so the plugin would work - but when you do it seems to run illustrator really slow - follow these instructions for cs3 "To do this, go to your applications folder, open the Illustrator folder, and Ctrl-click on the Illustrator program. Click "Get info." You should see a check-box for "Open using Rosetta." yo have to check this to cut from cs3 - i use a old pc that runs the cutstudio and it is really the best workflow


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

macman said:


> Ms. Blue'
> You mean I should be able to use the older versions and not necessarily the latest version with a new Roland?


Yes, per the Roland DGA site, CutStudio works with Adobe Illustrator (Mac & PC) versions 9, 10, CS & CS2.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all replies. Each one helped in some way and I'm no longer apprehensive about the purchase.
MacMan


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

macman said:


> Thanks for all replies. Each one helped in some way and I'm no longer apprehensive about the purchase.
> MacMan


macman,
On a Mac, you'll need Illustrator. The plugin works with 9, 10, CS and CS2. There is a work around for CS3 using the Rosetta function, but there is no support for CS4. 

Your other option is to get Parrallels or Boot Camp and load in a Windows environment.
Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

macman said:


> Thanks for all replies. Each one helped in some way and I'm no longer apprehensive about the purchase.
> MacMan


No worries needed. By the way, I'm a Power Mac dual G5 user )) though I have a Summa cutter and it works just fine with a Mac via USB. 

Enjoy your new Roland and hope to see you back here with more questions and perhaps pics to share!


----------



## pylion (Jul 27, 2009)

macman:
what did you end up doing? i too have an imac and have been asking myself the same question. did it work for you? i also have a pc, but it need to be updated to run cs4 smoothly.. please let me know


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Pete,
I did purchase the GX24 from one of the two companies mentioned in original post. Sadly, the only thing that company did for me was take my money. I had to contact Roland Tech Support for help with the install and first cut. Now, a few months later, The GX 24 gets regular use.
The Roland Program Cut Studio will not work on a mac unless you have 
the windows equivalent program on it. I have OS 10.4.11 (I'm skipping Leopard and waiting for Snow Leopard) and use Adobe Illustrator CS3.
When you install Illustrator, you must choose the option to open using Rosetta. Then follow instructions on the Roland install disk for Mac and it will add the cut studio plug in to Illustrator. 
I've had to learn Illustrator, in fact, I learn something new everyday, and members of this forum have helped me too. 
I am Happy with the GX24. I have had no problems with it at all. I use Digi Cut and Easy Weed Vinyl, (I really like the Digi Cut) Jet Pro Soft Stretch, and Red & Blue Grid Transfer paper from Coastal.
The GX24 will do a great job of cutting any one of those papers.
It really is nice to be able to place a multi-color logo or graphic on a dark shirt after using the contour cut.
Have there been misscuts? There sure have. But so far all have been operator error.
I hope this has helped you. 
I'm still learning Illustrator, A fan of the GX24, and I love my Mac.
Macman


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

macman said:


> Pete,
> I did purchase the GX24 from one of the two companies mentioned in original post. Sadly, the only thing that company did for me was take my money. I had to contact Roland Tech Support for help with the install and first cut. Now, a few months later, The GX 24 gets regular use.
> The Roland Program Cut Studio will not work on a mac unless you have
> the windows equivalent program on it. I have OS 10.4.11 (I'm skipping Leopard and waiting for Snow Leopard) and use Adobe Illustrator CS3.
> ...


macman,
you don't have to use Rosetta anymore for CS3 and CS4. Download the latest plugin from our website or our parent company's website (Roland DG Corporation) 
We fixed it a few months ago and it'll help your processor speed dramatically on your Mac. 

-Dana


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Dana,
Glad to hear of the update. I went to website and searched around but could not find the area to download the update.
Is it possible for you to provide a link to the page.
Thanks in advance,
Macman


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

macman said:


> Dana,
> Glad to hear of the update. I went to website and searched around but could not find the area to download the update.
> Is it possible for you to provide a link to the page.
> Thanks in advance,
> Macman


try here:
cutting 

-Dana


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Dana,
Thank You. I downloaded and things really do run smoother.


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive installed the plug in but cant see how to export things (if thats the right term)?

I dont have my GX-24 yet, comes on Tuesday.


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

you can also dual boot your mac and run their software, cut studio, under bootcamp. The cost would only be the cost of a windows license. There are programs, like parallels, that are about $70, that will allow you to run windows programs, like cut studio, from directly within OSX. won't help you with the G5, but would help others with intel macs.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I sure don’t want to go through a lot of changes after making a purchase – this is when I say scissors are less trouble.

So, I have a Mac Pro and I am looking into a Rol 24 – but all of this info is quite confusing – I am learning Dreamweaver on the Mac and I it sounds like I will be learning Illustrator as well if I decide on this Rol 24. There are many days I wish I had not made the Mac purchase because “as I knew” it would be a headache for many programs. But I mainly purchased it because I got tired of PC death.

It’s times like this I just want to pay someone to come over and set it up and get me going – it takes me forever to learn some of this stuff and in the meantime, I am using scissors and $2000 in debt for a machine I can’t use.

I am trying to sum this all up:

Do or do I not get boot camp or parallel?
Can I or cannot I not use C4?
I see plug in this and plug in that – what exactly do I need?
Do I go back to using a PC?
Can I use regular heat transfer 8x11 paper with the Roland?

Please just give me a direct answer – not a lot of answers which I cannot use.

Dana, this is good info "Download the latest plugin from our website or our parent company's website (Roland DG Corporation) 
We fixed it a few months ago and it'll help your processor speed dramatically on your Mac.”

With this said, I need Rol 24, Illustrator, my c4 and download this plug in?

Anything more?


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Roland GX24. I use Adobe CS3 Web Premium and a Print Shop program with my Mac. Using the plugin suggested in the above post you will not have any issues. You will be able to cut designs in vinyl and transfer paper. I have never used a PC. 
Having said that, I just purchased a DTG that the software can only be used with a PC. I've installed Parellels and windows 7 and it is a big learning curve. I chose Parellels because it allows you to switch back and forth between the Mac & Pc with out having to shut down and restart. I will use the PC side for the DTG printing only.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I sure don’t want to go through a lot of changes after making a purchase – this is when I say scissors are less trouble.
> 
> So, I have a Mac Pro and I am looking into a Rol 24 – but all of this info is quite confusing – I am learning Dreamweaver on the Mac and I it sounds like I will be learning Illustrator as well if I decide on this Rol 24. There are many days I wish I had not made the Mac purchase because “as I knew” it would be a headache for many programs. But I mainly purchased it because I got tired of PC death.
> 
> ...


Your questions rely a lot on personal preference. If you want to use the full package of CutStudio software, you will need a PC interface -- that means parallels/boot camp.
If you want to use a Mac with Adobe Illustrator CS5/4/3/2, etc.., you do not need a PC. 

but you cannot use a Mac without either:
1.) Adobe Illustrator on the Mac
or
2.) some form of PC/Windows support.(Parallels, Boot Camp, Fusion VMWare) 

I hope that's direct enough to stop the confusion.

-Dana


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you Dana.

I have my eyes on a Roland used $1,000 - not sure what I should be looking for when buying used, but I will make sure the seller test it out in front of me.

Thanks again.


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

cant seem to get my gx24 running with my imac aluminum. I have illustrator cs5. can you tell me what i could be possibly doing wrong? i've followed the steps in the driver pack from the roland site, but i dont know how to take my vector and plot it from doing those 4 steps.


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

In my ventures trying to find something that would drive my Roland CX-24 plotter on my mac running 10.6 I found that you can use FlexiSTARTER v8.6 for Mac. Its $129 and will run the Gx-24 (but sadly not the CX-24 due to usb driver issues. *sigh*) You can download a free trial to make sure it works I believe. 

Not to highjack the thread but I'm wondering is dcurtisroland can tell me if the cut studio plug in for illustrator will work with a mac (10.6.5) to drive a GX-24 using Illustrator CS5?


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

by all means, jack away. this is exactly what i'm after. and i've been running parallels and sharing the USB to circumvent, but this will only be okay for SO long.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

sdshirtman said:


> In my ventures trying to find something that would drive my Roland CX-24 plotter on my mac running 10.6 I found that you can use FlexiSTARTER v8.6 for Mac. Its $129 and will run the Gx-24 (but sadly not the CX-24 due to usb driver issues. *sigh*) You can download a free trial to make sure it works I believe.
> 
> Not to highjack the thread but I'm wondering is dcurtisroland can tell me if the cut studio plug in for illustrator will work with a mac (10.6.5) to drive a GX-24 using Illustrator CS5?


The answer to your question is, yes. The GX-24 will run on Illustrator CS5 with any current version of MAC OSX including Snow Leopard.

-Dana


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> The answer to your question is, yes. The GX-24 will run on Illustrator CS5 with any current version of MAC OSX including Snow Leopard.
> 
> -Dana


then, please, outside of what is included in the driver pack, can you please personally walk me through this from my osx desktop, assuming that ai is installed, how do I print from USB from a ready to go graphic to cut. everything is hooked up and connected, just walk me through.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Ryan,
I don't know if this will be of any help but here goes.
I use OS10.6.6 and have CS3 Illustrator. Once you have the Cut Studio
plugin in your Illustrator and you have your design ready to cut, go to the window drop down menu and click on Cut Studio. Highlight your design and it should appear in the panel to the right of your layout.
Next, in cut studio drop down select Output selected lines and click redraw, then click on the roland printer square, just above the output lines drop down, and that should send your design to the GX24.


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

that was the kicker 

thank you very much. see, they don't tell you to select the plugin from the window drop-down. at least I missed that part, so I'm going to do a screen-grabbed how-to. Dana, will you please put this on the roland site if I do that??


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't get it to print text.. i can open an EPS or AI tracing and cut that fine, but when i try to type in text and then open the cut studio plugin, i can't get it to read the text. it can adjust for the artboard, but it can't see the text. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you converted text to vector?


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

royster13 said:


> Have you converted text to vector?


nope. so i went ahead under "text" and chose "create outlines". such a noob problem! haha, but everything works now.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

On some text you will have to merge so you get rid of overlapping lines.....


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

royster13 said:


> On some text you will have to merge so you get rid of overlapping lines.....


yeah, as far as the design to cut aspect goes, i've got it solid as a rock. i just didn't actually know how to force text into outlines. i.e. not using livetrace


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

ryanfido said:


> that was the kicker
> 
> thank you very much. see, they don't tell you to select the plugin from the window drop-down. at least I missed that part, so I'm going to do a screen-grabbed how-to. Dana, will you please put this on the roland site if I do that??


Ryan,
This is a video we made of the Adobe plugin for PC, the steps for Mac are the same with the exception of the last part using CutStudio.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0HWHGZ7RtQ[/media]

This should help see the steps in video and make more sense.

-Dana


----------



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> Ryan,
> This is a video we made of the Adobe plugin for PC, the steps for Mac are the same with the exception of the last part using CutStudio.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0HWHGZ7RtQ[/media]
> ...


i'd really like to see a mac video as well as the cut-studio plugin usage, i mean, for the $2k, it wouldn't be the worst to offer customers.


----------

